# flat battery



## prog54 (Nov 22, 2010)

Hi Again
Got some free time and weather better so able to check out new van.
I have noticed a thread on charging van battery from hook up, is this possible on a 2002 Mohican and if so how.

I have a switch just inside the door, above the light switches, which has a red internal light when on. what is this for?

Thanks for your help
Terry


----------



## bognormike (May 10, 2005)

yes, that's what it's for. see my other reply!

It helps to have a blue connector as an outside electric point at home, so you can charge up (most people leave it hooked up, it won't do any harm), but you can get an adaptor similar to the continental one mentioned in my other reply, with standard UK 3 pin plug.


----------



## wakk44 (Jun 15, 2006)

Hi Terry,

Your mains charger should be in an internal locker or wardrobe somewhere,on there will be the on/off for battery charging.

You may have the capability to charge either leisure or engine battery,depends what type of control panel is fitted.A good way to check without using a meter is to watch the voltmeter as you switch on the charger.


----------



## EJB (Aug 25, 2007)

My 2002 Tracker only charges the leisure battery on hook up.

Both are charged when the engine is running.

Every 2 or 3 weeks I put my normal charger under the bonnet to top up the engine battery. I feed this from a normal extension lead.

HTH.


----------



## prog54 (Nov 22, 2010)

Hi Thanks for your replys.
I have found a black box which looks like the 12v lighting system, a fuse box with one of the fuses listed as charger but cannot find an on off switch unless it's the one with the red light by the door.
I have a lead with a 13amp plug and the correct connector for the van but not sure if it will charge the van battery.
My control panel has two images of batteries the left says V the right A which I would assume means volts and amps but can't tell what battery it is charging.
Sorry if these questions seem silly but it's our first venture into Motor homes and I don't want to do any damage through ignorance.
Cheers


----------



## prog54 (Nov 22, 2010)

AhA
connected to mains and the red button switch is an external light.
The control panel reads 13.6 on the volts side and 2.6c on the amp side both staying constant.
Should this mean something, is it charging the leisure battery or just giving me a readout as I have not yet found a charging switch to turn on.

Terry


----------



## EJB (Aug 25, 2007)

Use a low cost (-£10) volt meter and this will easily check all the activities at each battery.

PS. 13.6v is the normal charging rate for built in chargers.


----------

